# BB Code



## insaba (24. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe eine Frage in Sachen BB Code: gibt's mit BB Code eine Möglichkeit bei links (wie im unteren Beispiel) zu sagen, in welchem Fenster diese geöffnet werden sollen, also "_self, _blank"....?

Klicke hier, um die vBulletin Foren zu betreten

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

Das ist einzig und alleine davon abhängig, wie der BB-Code implementiert wird. Da sich mittlerweile ja jeder diese Sachen selber programmiert, ist das sicherlich von Plattform zu Plattform unterschiedlich. Allerdings sollte man mit sauberen regulären Ausdrücken und dem entsprechenden Know-How, wo die Definitionen für die Replaces stehen auch eine target Option einbinden können.


----------

